
Awesome AI Infrastructures - yzh
https://github.com/1duo/awesome-ai-infrastructures
======
yzh
This is created by my friend Yuduo Wu
([http://www.yuduowu.com/](http://www.yuduowu.com/)). Really awesome work. We
should have more such kind of repos that summarize resources related to ML
systems and infra.

